# كل ما تريد معرفته عن الاختبارات الغير اتلافية ndt



## سيد صلاح الصاوى (19 مارس 2009)

كل ما تريد معرفته عن الاختبارات الغير اتلافية على هذا الرابط
http://www.ndt-ed.org/EducationResources/educationresource.htm


----------

